# Welcher Lüfter für 240er Aio Wakü



## GrillGerrit (8. November 2018)

*Welcher Lüfter für 240er Aio Wakü*

Hallo liebe Leute, ich habe eine Liqmax II von Enermax. 
Die originalen Lüfter waren mir viel zu laut, und ich habe sie gegen 2 beQuiet Pure Wings Lüfter getauscht.
Allerdings werden diese Lüfter unter Last auch sehr laut. Ich glaube auch das diese Lüfter nicht sehr gut geeignet sind.
Habt ihr eine Idee welchen Lüfter man dort gut nehmen könnte. 
Sollte leise sein und halt einen hohen Druck haben für den Radiator.

Danke schonmal und Gruß 

Gerrit


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (8. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für 240er Aio Wakü*

Im Grunde ist das fast egal. Für Radiatoren einer Wasserkühlung werden Lüfter mit einem hohen Statischen Druck (SP) empfohlen aber bei einer AIO sind die Radiatoren so wie so nicht besonders dick. Bei BeQuiet sind die normalen AF Lüfter auf der AIO montiert.  Bei manchen Lüftern wird ein Wert in mm/H2O angegeben. Diesen kannst du als Maß ansehen wie gut sie für Wasserkühlungen geeignet sind. Also 1,2 oder 1,5 mm/H2O sollten sie bei einer AIO schon mindestens haben aber so du kannst auch erst mal andere Lüfter versuchen. Sollte bei einer AIO kaum Unterschiede machen.

AF = AirFlow = normale Lüfter
SP = StaticPressure = Hoher Statischer Druck. Geeignet für Wasserkühlungen

PS. ich habe 9 Pure Wings 2 für meine Wasserkühlung im Einsatz  Die haben ca 1,4 mm/H2O


----------



## Narbennarr (8. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für 240er Aio Wakü*

Die aktuell besten (Verhältnis Leistung zu Lautstärke) Lüfter für Radiatoren sind die A12x25, wenn du die auf 100% laufen lässt sind die aber laut wie jeder andere


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (8. November 2018)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter für 240er Aio Wakü*



GrillGerrit schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute, ich habe eine Liqmax II von Enermax.
> Die originalen Lüfter waren mir viel zu laut, und ich habe sie gegen 2 beQuiet Pure Wings Lüfter getauscht.
> Allerdings werden diese Lüfter unter Last auch sehr laut. Ich glaube auch das diese Lüfter nicht sehr gut geeignet sind.
> Habt ihr eine Idee welchen Lüfter man dort gut nehmen könnte.
> ...



Besonders CPU´s können extrem heiß werden auch wenn das Wasser Kalt ist. Drehe die Lüfter einfach runter. Meine CPU kann im Stresstest auch 95 Grad heiß werden obwohl das Wasser nur 35 Grad warm ist. CPU´s sind mit ihrem HT und den ganzen Wärmeübergängen nicht besonders optimal gebaut.


----------

